# The Guns Thread: Resurrected



## Darkwing (Oct 14, 2009)

I got bored, so tell me all the guns you have, and which ones that are your favorites.
*
My Guns:*

M-16 Spring Airsoft w/Laser Sight attachment (315-320 Fps)

Ak-47 Spring Airsoft (265-275 Fps)

Colt 1911 Spring Airsoft w/Laser Attachment (210 Fps)

Pulse R71 (MP5) Battery Powered Electric Automatic Airsoft (200 Fps)

Remington Penumatic Pump Air Rifle w/ 4x16 Scope Attachment (750-755 Fps)

Red Ryder Pump BB Gun (600 Fps)

*Ammunition:*

1 4000 Steel BB Tub

2 6500 BB Airsoft Tubs, one of them is 19/20 empty, other one is full, with extra BBs thrown in.

*Targets:*

My Backyard Setup:

3 Soda Cans
One Paper Target
One Cardboard Target w/ paper target
One Tin Target
An Old Ass Foam Bear to keep it all up

*Gun Preference:*

Military Assault Rifles, like M-16s or M-60s. Those are the shit.


So yeah, discuss ^^


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

I want. Ak and tommy. But I've only fired bows.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

I want a gun that I can hunt with. From elk to doves. Do you need different guns for different sized game?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I want a gun that I can hunt with. From elk to doves. Do you need different guns for different sized game?



Yes. For vig game, you need a bigger caliber.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Yes. For vig game, you need a bigger caliber.



...I grew up with a hippie mom.

Please explain to me what caliber is? X3


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

I live in Canada, gun laws are strict. I'd love to own a M82A1 with a twenty nine inch barrel and a BORS scope

-



Nargle said:


> ...I grew up with a hippie mom.
> 
> Please explain to me what caliber is? X3


Size of the bullet 

http://www.longrangehunting.com/images-articles/30-caliber-001.jpg


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiki explains it better then I can.


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm 16 and live in Canada. So...

[Sniper Rifle of the Wolf]

Which I badly need to upgrade.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright.

I have an Airsoft AK-47, a Crosman Pumpmaster BB/Pellet rifle, a Crosman Storm XT break-barrel pellet rifle.

Hrmm my favorite would be an M1 Garand.


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

You don't have any real guns at all...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 14, 2009)

*My Guns:*

Eagle Arms EA15 (.223)

1938 Winchester M61  (.22 short, long, longrifle)

1954 S&W Highway Patrolman (.357 mag)

1909 Remington 1907 Pocket Pistol (.32 acp)

Beeman P1 Magnum (.177)

Beeman/Webley Tempest (.177)

Crosman M600 (.22)

Daisy M188 (bb, presently missing)

Walther PPKs CO2 (bb)


*Ammunition:*

Plenty for all (though a bit short on the .223)... also have a box of .45 Colt, some 9mm, a round of .303 British, a round of .35 S&W, a round of .25 acp, some .38 S&W, and I think a few left-over boxes of 7.62x39...


*Targets:*

Paper...


*My Backyard Setup:*

None... live in a residential neighborhood, no shooting allowed, though I used to hunt slugs and snails, before I lost my Daisy M188.  The Walther PPKs made the neighbors dogs bark...


*Gun Preference:*

Been wanting to get hold of a Remington 1858, with a Spencer rifle as a companion piece.  Problem is, the Spencer is EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 14, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> None... live in a residential neighborhood, no shooting allowed



Man that sucks : /

I live in a redneck community, so I have the awesome benefit of shooting in my backyard


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Man that sucks : /
> 
> I live in a redneck community, so I have the awesome benefit of shooting in my backyard



I have a local shooting range, but the fee is $10... and that equals a great deal of ramen, since I've been a long time out of work (thank you, economic collapse).  So, can't afford the range time, right now.  Used to live on ten acres, and could shoot all I wanted, but that living arrangement ended fifteen years ago.  And yes, it sucks.........   >.<


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

I want a Remington 500


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 15, 2009)

There is only one gun I need he he he he


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

My semi-auto shotgun. You know, so I can kill more Zombies in L4D2.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 15, 2009)

meh i dont have firearms nor shot one...oh well time will come...


only guns i have is:

JG M733 w/Universal lazer sight. (350-390 FPS)

HFC M9 Full Metal Semi-auto blow back (290-310 FPS)

ammunition:

20K 0.20g 6mm BBs

10K 0.25g 6mm BBs

targets:

crossman sticky target

anything that looks like it needs a good hole in it


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a compound bow does that count?
More fatal then BBs for sure.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a paper berreta.


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 15, 2009)

When I was in Iraq, I mainly used the M16A2 with Grenade Launcher but I also used an AK-47, M4 Carbine, Desert Eagle, 9MM, and an uzi. I prefer the M16 cause I'm more used to it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

30.06 Winchester

12 Gauge Remington


Why the hell did you revive this?  There's been like 3 of these already.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You don't have any real guns at all...



A *real *gun is where each item of ammo is weighed in _kilograms_, the effective range is measured in tens of kilometres... and it's bolted to the deck of a ship


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You don't have any real guns at all...


He's like 13.  What do you expect?

Oh wait, I owned two guns at 13.  Nevermind.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2009)

All I have is a Remington 870 which isn't all that great for target shooting with an 18'' barrel, but I manage. 

As far as what guns I want is concerned, I have been eying some antique pistols for a while now. An old colt 1911 or an 1854 revolver (which are actually a lot cheaper than I thought they would be...) would be a nice way to start a collection. 

Not like I would be able to shoot them or anything, what with it looking like you have to register to buy ammunition and all.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never even touched a gun in my life, much less owned one. All I need to know is where the nearest bathroom is if there is an intruder and I'll just lock myself in there. 

Or if someone is attacking me in person I'll walk into the road so there has to be at least a single witness, because there is always someone on the road. 

And if they are pointblank range then hell, I'm dead either way.

Plus there is nothing about a firing range or hunting that appeals to me at all.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Remington 870 from 1959 (real) and an Airsoft Mossberg 500 (spring, 400fps)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2009)

*Oops, almost forgot one:*

J.C.Higgins Model 20 (12 GA, with barrel cut down to 20")


----------



## pathfinder118 (Oct 15, 2009)

i live my .22 rimfire and my 1953, 60 count it 60 pound hunting bow made by bear(the cadilac of bows or it used to be, back when mine was made)


----------



## Barak (Oct 15, 2009)

I own a Beretta M9 and a Realistic FAMAS Replica

And my Preference are pistol. Why do you need a bigass gun when a 9mm do the job ?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> My semi-auto shotgun. You know, so I can kill more Zombies in L4D2.


I win.

http://hamiltonandtroup.files.wordp...auto20shotgun2028aa1220machine20shotgun29.jpg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2009)

Have: None
Like: HK53 is current favorite


----------



## ForeverAfter (Oct 15, 2009)

*I* currently don't own any, but my hubby does, and I get to play with them just as much as he does sooooo yeah haha

Have: 
FN PS90 - Want to get this SBR'd soooo bad!
Romanian PSL Dragonuv
NDM-86 Chinese Dragonuv
Mauser Kar98


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 15, 2009)

I have:

A Remington 870 12ga.
A Stoeger coach gun 12ga.
A Norenco replica model 1887 lever action 12ga.
A Sig SP 2340 .357
A semi auto mac-10 (Masterpiece Arms- not Cobray, unfortunately) .45 ACP
A Yugoslavian SKS from the Zastava arsenal with the blade bayonet 7.62x39
And various no-name .22 revolvers.

I don't get out and shoot as much as I used to now because some asshole decided to crap out a subdivision right behind my house.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I have:
> 
> A Remington 870 12ga.
> A Stoeger coach gun 12ga.
> ...


Uhhh....call in an air strike?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 15, 2009)

Would if I could.

Still working on that.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 15, 2009)

Pffft guns, it'd be more interesting if all the countries in the world went back to melee. Think about it, modern tech with melee. :3


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 15, 2009)

Collection much depleted thanks to uncertain financial woes.

.30 M1 Carbine (1942 ordnance stamp)
Older than I am Remington 870 12ga pump
FN-FAL .308 rifle
Ruger SP-101 .357
Para-Ordnance P14-45 LDA Nite-Tac .45

As the departmental armorer, though, I get to play with the stuff work owns whenever the fancy strikes me; so it makes up for it.


----------



## Billy Pup (Oct 15, 2009)

Remington 22 rifle, Semi Auto
Mossberg 12 gage sawed off shotgun, pump action
Remington 12 gage, Semi Auto 
Remington 20 gage, pump action
Winchester 30-30 riffle, Leaver Action
Savage 270 riffle, bolt action
Remington 30-06 riffle, semi auto
Savage  50. Cal (Blackpowerd)
Taros 38, Revolver

â€¦â€¦. I love living in Alabama ^-^

I donâ€™t care for moddles because a gun is a gun IMO. And I donâ€™t want a gun that I cannot go to ANY wall mart and find ammunition for. If war breaks out you think it will be easy to get the random assortments of ammunition for the â€œcoolâ€ guns you see in the movies?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a semi-auto Remington .22 in my room. 

And I built a double barrelled 20-gauge...

And I considerably own a Ruger mini-14, but my parents keep it locked up :[


----------



## pathfinder118 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Would if I could.
> 
> Still working on that.


 
Pfff thats easy jusk hack the us satilite network there security is a joke


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 15, 2009)

pathfinder118 said:


> Pfff thats easy jusk hack the us satilite network there security is a joke



Hang on, lemme make a call to China.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 15, 2009)

Guns I own-

Absolutely none.

I've got no reason to have one, so... I don't.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2009)

Billy Pup said:


> Remington 22 rifle, Semi Auto
> Mossberg 12 gage sawed off shotgun, pump action
> Remington 12 gage, Semi Auto
> Remington 20 gage, pump action
> ...



Funny you should say that, considering my Savage 1907 is approaching its 100th birthday, and the first box of ammo I bought for it, I bought _from_ Wal*Mart.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 16, 2009)

I currently have two guns, an unknown brand (imported from China) basically a coach gun, Short barrel, side by side 12 gauge.

and a Smith an Wessen .357 Revolver left to me by my grandfather.

I was trying to purchase a Desert Eagle .44 Magnum earlier this year, but I lost my job at the time and couldn't afford to make payments on time. However, I plan on purchasing a .50 AE Desert Eagle when I get a few things straitened out and save about $1,800 lol


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 16, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Funny you should say that, considering my Savage 1907 is approaching its 100th birthday...



Funny you should mention your old gun, because I was going to ask whether anyone has owned or used any guns of 19th century vintage - you know, the muzzle-loading black-powder flint-lock types dating from around the Napoleonic Wars. The types where you measured the firing rate in minutes per round, not rounds per minute


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 16, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I currently have two guns, an unknown brand (imported from China) basically a coach gun, Short barrel, side by side 12 gauge.
> 
> and a Smith an Wessen .357 Revolver left to me by my grandfather.
> 
> I was trying to purchase a Desert Eagle .44 Magnum earlier this year, but I lost my job at the time and couldn't afford to make payments on time. However, I plan on purchasing a .50 AE Desert Eagle when I get a few things straitened out and save about $1,800 lol



Why get a Desert Eagle? It's like the worlds most impractical handgun. You could get a two Glock 17s or Sig P226s for that. .357 magnum is a big enough cartridge as it is. Honestly it's a bit overkill.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 16, 2009)

Curse real firearms being illegal here.
However, i have a good few Airsoft replicas

Jing Gong H&K G36C AEG (327fps max Irish Limit afaik)
Tokyo Marui H&K MP5-A3 AEG (320fps)
Classic Army Styer AUG A1 Millitary AEG (unfortunatley selling to my mate D: )
KJW Sig-Sauer P226 Gas-Blow-Back Handgun
WE Colt M1911-A1 MEU GBB Handgun.

and weapons ive fired for real at ranges
Styer AUG A2
FN FAL
H&K USP .45
Baretta M92F


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 16, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Why get a Desert Eagle? It's like the worlds most impractical handgun. You could get a two Glock 17s or Sig P226s for that. .357 magnum is a big enough cartridge as it is. Honestly it's a bit overkill.


It radiates an aura of awesome and badass, that's why.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

Who else here loves long barrel shotguns? Fuck I fired Remington's 10 gauge a while back and fell in love with the fucker a solid slug too, for a shotgun its a sure shot Wickedly accurate for a shotgun actually, and the spread with shot is tight enough to be amazingly devastating, yet has enough spread to make a hit a no trouble maneuver.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 16, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Funny you should mention your old gun, because I was going to ask whether anyone has owned or used any guns of 19th century vintage - you know, the muzzle-loading black-powder flint-lock types dating from around the Napoleonic Wars. The types where you measured the firing rate in minutes per round, not rounds per minute


 
Actually, I was deliberating whether or not I should post, 

But I own a Steyr m95. I just don't have the 7.92 rounds for it :V.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 16, 2009)

Handgun wise, I want a webley revolver.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

Handgun wise I want a Raging bull.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Handgun wise I want a Raging bull.




Who doesn't?


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 17, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Why get a Desert Eagle? It's like the worlds most impractical handgun. You could get a two Glock 17s or Sig P226s for that. .357 magnum is a big enough cartridge as it is. Honestly it's a bit overkill.



You really know how to strike a nerve don't you?

Please, get your head out of your practical ass for a moment and consider other peoples decisions and opinions before you blabber on about what you consider is practical.

First off, your first mistake is assuming that I care about practicality, I am not a professional shooter for the military or any armed services, my _need_ for any weapon is very minimal. I am an enthusiast, mean I buy what ever guns interest me, and a Desert Eagle interests me and I have done extensive research on it to the point that my head nearly exploded!

Honestly I do _not_ have any strong intentions of buying the gun as a side arm, especially in the .50 caliber considering that it can penetrate some bullet proof vests. I'm _mostly_ buying the gun just to say I have it, and to take it out every now an then and teach the trees in my yard whos fucking boss!

Secondly, I hate Glock's and I will *never* buy one, much less two. I'd rather spend $2,000 on a Desert Eagle then to spend $500 on a Glock.

And lets say I did decide one day that I felt like carrying a Desert Eagle on me, if I had the parts I could easily change calibers from whatever I purchased the gun as, to .357 in less than a heartbeat...

Take your version of practicality and stick it! I buy for personal enjoyment!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2009)

If I could own any gun, for any reason, it would be this: http://www.olegvolk.net/gallery/d/26749-2/lahti_20mm_4251.jpg

For defense of my house.

The Feds can't have shit on me.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> If I could own any gun, for any reason, it would be this: http://www.olegvolk.net/gallery/d/26749-2/lahti_20mm_4251.jpg
> 
> For defense of my house.
> 
> The Feds can't have shit on me.



Is that a Bren gun, or some new high caliber shit?


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> If I could own any gun, for any reason, it would be this: http://www.olegvolk.net/gallery/d/26749-2/lahti_20mm_4251.jpg



That's not a gun. This is a gun...


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2009)

30# oak longbow
Set of 3 throwing axes

Gunpowder is highly overrated, imo.


----------



## Koray (Oct 17, 2009)

*I want:
*
AK-47
Dan Wesson Commander
Smith & Wesson .45 ACP Chief's Special â€” Model CS45 
Jericho 941 F 9mm 

*I have fired:
*
only with bows and crossbows XD

Having one of them with you in a zombie invasion would come in handy >.>


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 17, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> You really know how to strike a nerve don't you?
> 
> Please, get your head out of your practical ass for a moment and consider other peoples decisions and opinions before you blabber on about what you consider is practical.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your giant, heavy, near wrist-snapping piece of shit gun then :V


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 17, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Enjoy your giant, heavy, near wrist-snapping piece of shit gun then :V



The gun is big, I like that, I hate small guns they are just uncomfortable.

The gun is heavy, 4-5 lbs to be exact, I like that too, reduces *felt* recoil. It's more torque than palm impact.

Near wrist snapping? What are you, a twig? a .44 magnum Desert Eagle has less recoil than a .44 magnum revolver! The .357 and .44 magnum Desert Eagles are pussy cats to handle in terms of recoil. Even the .50 isn't that bad...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln0EOld1DqE

A Desert Eagle feels much better in my hands than a glock

and the fact that the Desert Eagle is gas operated rather than recoil significantly reduces felt recoil. The only time I hear of a wrist snapping Desert Eagle is with inexperienced shooters and video games...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 17, 2009)

Firearms I own? Too many to list. Sorry

Favorites? Just offhand ...
Smith model 10 M&P 4", customized by John Askew.
Custom Ruger Redhawk 6" in .475 Linebaugh by Bowen Classic Arms. A real wrist breaker. Will drop any game on the North American continent.
Colt Trooper MkIII in .22 Magnum/.22 LR (2 cylinders)
Totally customized Ruger 10/22 tackdriver (the only thing Ruger is the receiver!)
(new rifle) .50 Beowulf with a U15 stock to satisfy the CA assault rifle rules. Waited forever for this one.
Slicked/tuned Mossberg 12 Ga, 18" riot barrel, 28" hunting barrel, 24" slugster barrel. Very universal in nature.

Ammo? Too much. Gotta shoot some of it up, too. Some of it is getting too old.

The wants list? Don't go there either. My tigress already said she gets the next few firearms. Something about it being her turn or some such.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 17, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> The gun is big, I like that, I hate small guns they are just uncomfortable.
> 
> The gun is heavy, 4-5 lbs to be exact, I like that too, reduces *felt* recoil. It's more torque than palm impact.
> 
> ...



Still, I've always hated the Desert Eagle. I want my gun to be practical. Which is why I'm probably gonna end up getting a Sig P226. Or a P228. For concealed carry I'd most definitely go for a Kel-Tac PF-9.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 17, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Still, I've always hated the Desert Eagle. I want my gun to be practical. Which is why I'm probably gonna end up getting a Sig P226. Or a P228. For concealed carry I'd most definitely go for a Kel-Tac PF-9.



If you want practicality you should purchase a $20 .32 revolver. They hold 9 rounds and they can kill a normal human being.

Practicality is a questionable term in my eyes, as much as I care a Desert Eagle is as practical as any other pistol made. It shoots, it kills...


----------



## Lobar (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't own any guns, but I would like one of those Neostead 2000 bullpup shotguns from South Africa.  They're not yet legal to import into the US yet, though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 17, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Funny you should mention your old gun, because I was going to ask whether anyone has owned or used any guns of 19th century vintage - you know, the muzzle-loading black-powder flint-lock types dating from around the Napoleonic Wars. The types where you measured the firing rate in minutes per round, not rounds per minute



My uncle had a custom made flintlock, and a Colt 1851 Navy revolver.  I shot both, had a lot of fun with them both, though the first shot I took out of the flintlock knocked my on my ass (snuck up on the stock, and got my face too close to the cocking piece... recoil made it hit the lense protecting my right eye, and startlement made me lose my footing.  Didn't drop the rifle, and if I'd been in a turkey-shoot, I'd've won by puting one right between the turkey's eyes...)




Telnac said:


> 30# oak longbow
> Set of 3 throwing axes
> 
> Gunpowder is highly overrated, imo.



Here you go, a selection of non-gunpowder stuff I spent a few minutes digging up:

http://www.dbkcustomswords.com/

http://www.angelswords.com/

http://www.samurai-sword-shop.com/custom-samurai-sword-38-ctg.htm

http://www.jayfisher.com/swords.htm

*http://www.dervishknives.com/swords.htm* ... my fave site.

http://www.swordsofdestiny.com/Custom_Swords_s/54.htm

http://www.wolf-mountain.com/swordindex.html

http://www.wtknives.com/warrenthomasswords.html


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 17, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Practicality is a questionable term in my eyes, as much as I care a Desert Eagle is as practical as any other pistol made. It shoots, it kills...



So a Desert Eagle is just as practical as a Kel-tac PF-9 for concealed carry?

A Desert Eagle is just as practical as a Sig P226 for a soldier or police officer?

A Desert Eagle is just as practical as a Remington 700 for hunting? 

Answer: No, the Desert Eagle is the gun equivalent to a sports car, it's a toy. It's for fun.


Shay Feral said:


> If you want practicality you should purchase a $20 .32 revolver. They hold 9 rounds and they can kill a normal human being.



Fuck no, I don't want something that'll break after I go through a couple hundred rounds. I want something that's going to last, and work when I most need it to. I doubt a $20 .32 revolver would be as accurate, reliable and durable as a Sig P226.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 17, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Still, I've always hated the Desert Eagle. I want my gun to be practical. *Which is why I'm probably gonna end up getting a Sig P226. Or a P228.* For concealed carry I'd most definitely go for a Kel-Tac PF-9.



How about a Sig P229 SAS...?

http://www.proguns.com/sigarms-p229sas.asp

http://www.madogre.com/Interviews/sig_p229_sas.htm


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 18, 2009)

I luv rail cannons<3
And If I had a rocket launcher, some son of a bitch would die.


----------



## Yarknaut (Oct 18, 2009)

Marlin Model 60 .22...
God I love my baby, even if it is only a .22.
Besides, I have a 18' knife for self defense.

Though I would love an SKS, a real Russian one, not some Chinese hunk o' junk.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol the Desert eagle loaded weighs as much as an M4 carbine and its is an inaccurate POC. It's a civillians Play toy.


ALSO: MP-7 <3
Can fire threw a NATO helmet and the skull inside.


----------



## Yarknaut (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Lol the Desert eagle loaded weighs as much as an M4 carbine and its is an inaccurate POC. It's a civillians Play toy.



Pistols = power knives.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

Yarknaut said:


> Pistols = power knives.


Generally speaking yes. they are a easily concealed close range weapon. I am a long barrel shotgun man myself.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ALSO: MP-7 <3
> Can fire threw a NATO helmet and the skull inside.



Yes awesome weapon. the Garda Armed Response Units here just got issued them.

Also i think for home defense, or even recreational shooting, everybody needs to have this


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 18, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> How about a Sig P229 SAS...?
> 
> http://www.proguns.com/sigarms-p229sas.asp
> 
> http://www.madogre.com/Interviews/sig_p229_sas.htm



I came. DO WANT.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 18, 2009)

Guns I wish I had 

.50 cal Desert Eagle because it is the most badass handgun on earth
http://www.ishtalkers.com/wp-content/uploads/desert-eagle-xix.jpg

BarrettM107 .50 cal sniper rifle because it is the most badass rifle on earth
http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/rifle/M107/M107_1.jpg

M61 Vulcan because it is just badass 
http://worldweapons.org/home/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/797px-vulcan1.jpg

MGL-140 6 Barrel 30mm Grenade Launcher because I just like to blow shit up
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LWXfO_9CJ...ulFqZCNE/s400/800px-M-32_Grenade_Launcher.jpg


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 45 mm 6 round grenade launcher
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LWXfO_9CJ...ulFqZCNE/s400/800px-M-32_Grenade_Launcher.jpg



MGL-140 6 Barrel 30mm Grenade Launcher *drool*


Idk why people find the DE .50 so 'omgwant!'
i personally dont like the way it looks, and it seems a bit impractical imo.

Also with the likes of the M82 ans M107 .50 snipers, i just dont see the point in having that large a round all the time unless you're always going to be shooting through jeeps.

If i was to personally have one weapon from the four 'main' classes:

FN Five-SeveN Tactical
http://www.fnherstal.com/index.php?...uct=295&pidList=263&categorySelector=5&detail

IMI Tavor TAR 21
http://www.weekendhobby.com/gun/webboard/picture\3010255017575.jpg

H&K MP-7 A1
http://www.hkd-usa.com/HKWebText/detailProd/1926/81/4/20

Accuracy International L96 A1 Artic Warfare
http://www.geocities.com/landofsnipers/weapons/L96A1awENG.htm


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 18, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I came. *DO WANT.*



Same here, only without the gooey mess...


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 18, 2009)

Harrington&Richardson Pardner / 12 Gauge

 Winchester Model 70 Classic / 243.

 Glock 20 / 10mm

 Remington pump action / 20 Gauge


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 18, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> So a Desert Eagle is just as practical as a Kel-tac PF-9 for concealed carry?
> 
> A Desert Eagle is just as practical as a Sig P226 for a soldier or police officer?
> 
> ...



First, fuck you, a toy can't penetrate a fucking bullet proof vest. If you knew what you were talking rather than "ZOMG Soldiers carry these" you'd know the Desert Eagle was _designed_ as a military weapon.

But you don't know shit about the Desert Eagle, you know shit about weapons, all you care about is trying to act like you are the spawn of Solid Snake.

A Desert Eagle is as good for hunting as any other hunting pistol like most .44 magnums and .50 caliber revolvers. It's currently classified as a hunting and sporting pistol because it's too powerful for self-defense and the magazine capacity is too small for combat.



> Fuck no, I don't want something that'll break after I go through a couple hundred rounds. I want something that's going to last, and work when I most need it to. I doubt a $20 .32 revolver would be as accurate, reliable and durable as a Sig P226.


Most self defense scenarios are no more than 10 feet in distance, you don't need pinpoint accuracy. But if you want to talk about accuracy, the Desert Eagle has 1 inch grouping at 25 yards, thats a bit better than your god forsaken P226.

The Desert Eagle catches alot of flak from you military/combat posers, it's because you take a look at it and you see a flashy, bulky pistol, and instead of giving the gun the proper review it deserves you just go "ZOMG Arnold Swartzanater!" and assume that a good looking pistol can't deliver.

Unlike your sig P226, I can swap the barrel of the Desert Eagle and attach the 10 inch and a scope to the built in rail and have a fucking miniture rifle!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 18, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> First, fuck you, a toy can't penetrate a fucking bullet proof vest. If you knew what you were talking rather than "ZOMG Soldiers carry these" you'd know the Desert Eagle was _designed_ as a military weapon.
> 
> But you don't know shit about the Desert Eagle, you know shit about weapons, all you care about is trying to act like you are the spawn of Solid Snake.
> 
> ...


 
That is why I would opt to purchase a Taurus Judge...

http://www.gunblast.com/images/Taurus-Judge/DSC00272.jpg
.410 shot shells, and .45 colt

That is like raep being packaged and sold by UPS.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> That is why I would opt to purchase a Taurus Judge...
> 
> http://www.gunblast.com/images/Taurus-Judge/DSC00272.jpg
> .410 shot shells, and .45 colt
> ...



A .410 shell is like a .45 colt except with pellets


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I want a gun that I can hunt with. From elk to doves. Do you need different guns for different sized game?



Depends on whether you plan to eat the dove or not, if you don't intend to eat it by all means use a 12 gauge, wont be much left of it though.

Not legal to own guns here, well a shotgun is the only legal one with a licence.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I want a gun that I can hunt with. From elk to doves. Do you need different guns for different sized game?



Different game require different loads, not necessarily different weapons.

If you want to hunt bird and fowl I'd recommend a twelve gauge shotgun, with low brass bird shot. If you want to hunt deer or larger game I'd recommend the same shotgun using 00 Buckshot, or slugs with nitro mags.

If you are going to hunt game like bears, I'd recommend high powered rifles and a .44 magnum caliber (or larger) pistol with high grain jacketed rounds for a secondary weapon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 18, 2009)

I just been thinking, can you use a smaller calibre cartridge in a 12 gauge shotgun?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just been thinking, can you use a smaller calibre cartridge in a 12 gauge shotgun?



No.  But, if you could find them, you could use 12 gauge sabot rounds (though I believe some slug ammo actually is sabotted).  Don't know if they're even made, for sure.  Oh, wait... I do remember hearing/reading about sub-caliber/guage barrel inserts.  You could try looking into those.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just been thinking, can you use a smaller calibre cartridge in a 12 gauge shotgun?



It would be best to just use a lesser powered cartridge


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 18, 2009)

These are the two firearms I'm interested in owning, someday:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=141695651  ... like this one, only with the 5.5 inch barrel.

http://www.arms2armor.com/reproductions/165Spencer.jpg  ... picture...

http://www.romanorifle.com/html/spencer.html  ...  and a company that makes them.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2009)

No real ones but I own 3 airsoft weapons..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1907014/ - AK47 and Glock
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2541988/ - MP5A4


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> It would be best to just use a lesser powered cartridge



That's what I meant XD. But I know shit about guns except they go boom when you pull the trigger.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's what I meant XD. But I know shit about guns except they go boom when you pull the trigger.



Couldn't find anything on barrel inserts (yet), but I dug this stuff up, meanwhile:

http://www.antipersonnel.net/sdllc/index.html

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2008/11/18/new-federal-shotgun-ammo-featuring-barnes-sabot/

http://www.lightfield-ammo.com/

http://www.prestostore.com/cgi-bin/store.pl?ref=hotpig27&ct=66241&pd=302544

http://www.starsandstripesammo.com/about_shotgun_slugs.htm  ...  lots of info on shotgun ammo.

http://www.cabelas.com/shotgun-ammo.shtml  ...  lots of ammo selection here.


Enjoy!


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love to own a Kalashnikov.

He'd cook, he'd clean ... he'd make weapons.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's what I meant XD. But I know shit about guns except they go boom when you pull the trigger.



Just go to your local arms dealer and ask them for a good box of ammo for the type of game you wish to hunt. Most likely you'll wanna use small game loads...


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 19, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> No.  But, if you could find them, you could use 12 gauge sabot rounds (though I believe some slug ammo actually is sabotted).  Don't know if they're even made, for sure.  Oh, wait... I do remember hearing/reading about sub-caliber/guage barrel inserts.  You could try looking into those.



Sabot slugs are expensive... accurate over longer ranges, but expensive. At least compared to the good 'ol tried and true Forster rifled slug.

A shotgun is probably the most versatile weapon one could own, by virtue of the fact that whatever you can stuff in that 12ga, 2-3/4" shell can be fired out of it. Large game? Buckshot, in various sizes, depending on the game up to that 1-oz slug. Large birds? Small birds? Turkey to dove? Just vary your birdshot and/or choke. Need to breach a door? Avon rounds. Need to fill a room with tear gas or OC? Fin stabilized barricade penetrators. Just want to leave a humongous bruise? Beanbag round. Or rock salt. Or if you really hate someone, a load of dimes (although that's kind of rough on the barrel). Plus, the design of the pump-action shotgun hasn't changed for over 80 years (other than internalizing the hammer)- it's dirt simple and therefore reliable. If it jams, it's either in really poor shape or operator error.

Longest verified head shot with a 12ga was made by a Texas DPS Trooper at 104 yards with a Benelli M4 and rifled slugs. Although I expect that was a "Holy crap, I hit him! I mean... yeah, I meant to do that" moment.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 19, 2009)

does any one know if you can use a BarrettM107 .50 cal for hunting?


----------



## X (Oct 19, 2009)

scoped lever action 1965 Winchester .22
no-brand .22 revolver
bolt-action shotgun @ 12GA.
airsoft mp5
assorted bb guns.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 19, 2009)

Remington's Longbarrel 10 gauge :V I want one badly.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

I forget the model, but a 1,000 fps air rifle, Leinad mod. D 45.long/410 shot, and a few knives/sabers, and i guess I'll include a sling shot I've had for years. As for my next piece, I should probly get the missing safety for the leinad, but I'm also considering getting a $300 S&W 40. for a cheep piece of shit/ or p.22 to save on ammo. I'm also considering more hunting geared stuff, but I dout I'll get out this year to use them, and I've basicaly decided already that I'm getting some kind of firearm for 21st b-day/christmas, a gift to myself!


----------

